# CNC bits...



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Do you think any of these bits would work in the CarveWright machine?

Would you think they would work on your shop-built CNC machines?

I ran into this link as a result of eBay...

http://www.drewtronics.net/


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nope ,,,to small 

From the eBay add ▼
" have a .125 (3.175mm) shank dia."

Most need a 1/4" shank dia. router bit with a flat spot on the bit to help hold it in place...they move fast in the machine ,that's to say they move up and down quick ...and can go down 1 1/4" deep in one stroke....


Bj 




Joe Lyddon said:


> Do you think any of these bits would work in the CarveWright machine?
> 
> Would you think they would work on your shop-built CNC machines?
> 
> ...


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

They should work on a CNC if you have a 1/8 collet for your router. About all you could use them for is engraving.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

BlueGoose said:


> They should work on a CNC if you have a 1/8 collet for your router. About all you could use them for is engraving.


Oh Blue one,

That makes perfect sense!

Thank you!!


----------

